# Bone in, Leg of Lamb, with the QView



## lbc970

Last night I started prepping a leg of lamb roast for the smoker. 













0806141748_zpsmygbannl.jpg



__ lbc970
__ Aug 7, 2014






Made up a dry rub with:

*1/3*  cup kosher salt

*3 *tablespoons dry mustard

*4 *teaspoons coarsely ground black pepper

*1 *tablespoon granulated garlic or dried minced garlic, or 1-1/2 teaspoons garlic powder

*1 *tablespoon onion powder

*2 *teaspoons dried thyme, crushed

*2 *teaspoons dried oregano, crushed

*2 *teaspoons ground coriander

*2 *teaspoons celery seeds













0806141746_zps9ykgkr8i.jpg



__ lbc970
__ Aug 7, 2014






Then I did a light coating of EVOO, and rubbed it down...













0806141754_zpsovyfmouo.jpg



__ lbc970
__ Aug 7, 2014






Wrapped it in plastic, and put it in the fridge. I am starting the smoker at noon today, and will post up some progress pictures later!


----------



## themule69

Your off to a good start.







Happy smoken.

David


----------



## knifebld

Looking good to me, have not done lamb yet!


----------



## lbc970

And we're off!













0807141230.jpg



__ lbc970
__ Aug 7, 2014


----------



## lbc970

0807141617.jpg



__ lbc970
__ Aug 7, 2014






4 hours at 225, with an IT of 141, off the the grill for a reverse sear!













0807141618a.jpg



__ lbc970
__ Aug 7, 2014


















0807141619a.jpg



__ lbc970
__ Aug 7, 2014






All wrapped up, dinner in 2 hours!













0807141622.jpg



__ lbc970
__ Aug 7, 2014


----------



## themule69

Looks good!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69

You gotta love a UDS.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## lbc970

0807141823.jpg



__ lbc970
__ Aug 7, 2014






Hanging, yeah!


----------



## lbc970

0807141831.jpg



__ lbc970
__ Aug 7, 2014


----------



## lbc970

Now that dinner is done, GO BRONCOS!


----------



## disco

LBC970 said:


> 0807141831.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ lbc970
> __ Aug 7, 2014


This looks soooo good! I need a napkin to wipe my mouth just from the pictures.

Great post and great qview.







Disco


----------



## lbc970

themule69 said:


> You gotta love a UDS.
> Happy smoken.
> David



I have a little chief too, my first smoker, and I thought that thing was awesome. But I love my UDS, one of the best things I have ever built. I have plans for modifications too, even a way to cold smoke in 90° heat...


----------



## foamheart

That is the most perfectly cooked slice of lamb I have seen. I can only imagine what smoked lamb tastes like, add to that the perfect doneness..... OMW That looks great!

Thats a grand slam homer if I ever saw one.

Congrats!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Great looking smoke! Love the plate shot!

I was just thinking I need to pull my UDS out and smoke something in it! I use my AMNTS and mailbox mod to cold smoke. The mailbox plugs into one of the 1" intakes of the UDS. Temp stays whatever the ambient temp in the drum was to start. Which in the shade this time of year is too hot for cheese!!!


----------



## lbc970

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Great looking smoke! Love the plate shot!
> 
> I was just thinking I need to pull my UDS out and smoke something in it! I use my AMNTS and mailbox mod to cold smoke. The mailbox plugs into one of the 1" intakes of the UDS. Temp stays whatever the ambient temp in the drum was to start. Which in the shade this time of year is too hot for cheese!!!



Yeah, ambient temp right now is in the nineties for us, bit too warm. 

And thanks guys for the great compliments. The lamb was excellent. Now on to ribs!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 28, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 28, 2014






I dont have a photo of it connected to the UDS, but here is the mailbox hooked to the Mini-WSM. Connects the same way on the UDS. The PVC parts aren't glued. I found its easiest to crew the pvc nipple into the valve, then slip the rest on. Works great on both the Mini and UDS!


----------



## dcurry1844

This is exactly what I was looking for in a recipe for a lamb roast!

Let'er Smoke


----------



## lbc970

DCURRY1844 said:


> This is exactly what I was looking for in a recipe for a lamb roast!
> 
> Let'er Smoke



Its a great tasting lamb. Good luck!


----------



## babe899

Your results look awesome. What weight was the lamb leg to start with? I'm trying to work out how long to cook my legs of mutton for. Is there a suggested time per kilogram (lb) ratio? Thanks


----------



## lbc970

babe899 said:


> Your results look awesome. What weight was the lamb leg to start with? I'm trying to work out how long to cook my legs of mutton for. Is there a suggested time per kilogram (lb) ratio? Thanks



Don't know about time. I smoke with a remote probe thermometer and shoot for an internal temp. It's done when it's done. If it's too late for dinner, we go to McDonalds.


----------



## babe899

John's 70th birthday party is now over and a good time was had by all. I ended up doing two full legs of mutton on the bone , and two large eye trevally (whole). I had a few temporary set backs as there was no way for me to check that the second hand lidded barbecue was working before I got there (it wasn't).  As for the meat, I rubbed it with a garlic, rosemary, white wine and Extra Virgin olive oil and mint marinade the day before cooking, then went out and got the barbecue working and the marquees put up before starting on the prep for the dips, salads etc.. Having the legs of mutton in large, oiled, aluminium trays was great as there was no problem with splatter and it was easy to baste them. Cooked them on the lowest temperature setting, in the centre of the griddle, with the burners on each side alight but not the middle one. I had no idea if the thermometer in the lid was accurate, but it was reading about 195C, Cooked them for about 6 hours, tested that they were done, took them out of the barbecue, sealed them in foil and covered them with blankets to rest and put the fish in to cook. Very simple, salt and fresh ground black pepper, sliced lemon and garlic all together in the gut space and XV Olive oil on the outside of the fish. cooked for about half an hour covered with foil, then uncovered and finished off in the barbecue till done. Lunch came together at about 12.30pm and everyone helped themselves to the pulled mutton, fish, tangy coleslaw, greek salad and beetroot salad and hot bread rolls.. Most of the 70 or so people stayed till about 8.00pm, nibbling through the afternoon. When I was clearing up afterwards, I saw that there wasn't even any meat left on the bones, someone had totally cleaned them up. I had quite a few requests for my recipes and methods and especially for my beetroot salad. A lot of John's 'rellies' had travelled from Barham, New South Wales (several hundred kilometres away) and were staying overnight so they called in the next morning for breakfast before they left to go home. I mentioned that we seemed to have quite a bit more alcohol left over than I thought we would and one of John's friends said that it was because everyone was too busy eating to drink much. I was very pleased that the slow cooked/smoked meat/fish,on the barbecue had worked out so well for a first attempt. Moist and tasty. Forgot to mention that I used charcoal and small pieces of apple wood prunings off my trees back at King Island over the gas burners on the barbecue. I am definitely going to get into smoking meat when I can get a unit built over here on the island. King Island has a wonderful reputation for the quality of it's meats, Angus, Hereford, Wagyu etc and heritage pork and lamb, all grass reared and organic. If I can get it erected over winter, it will be a very pleasurable and educational Spring. Just in time for the tourist season?


----------



## moikel

I have been to to Barham.I think we went through there once on the way to a cattle sale.

Haven't been to King Island yet.Photos would be good.A lot of people on this forum would not have seen a full leg of mutton .

I have seen one since circa 1980, cooked in a Carmichael fuel stove ,dinner for shearing team .


----------

